# I Ritardi



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Siete puntuali?!

ho appena ricevuto un messaggio dicente: sono desolata, avrò mezz'ora di ritardo. E cazzo non potevi dirmelo mezzoretta prima no!?


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Siete puntuali?!
> 
> ho appena ricevuto un messaggio dicente: sono desolata, avrò mezz'ora di ritardo. E cazzo non potevi dirmelo mezzoretta prima no!?


puntualissima.arrivo sempre 10 minuti prima e finisco per aspettare...però sapevo che gli inglesi in fatto di puntualità sono impeccabili....luogo comune?


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Siete puntuali?!
> 
> ho appena ricevuto un messaggio dicente: sono desolata, avrò mezz'ora di ritardo. E cazzo non potevi dirmelo mezzoretta prima no!?


A meno che non succeda qualcosa di oggettivamente problematico - nel qual caso avverto appena posso - sono puntualissimo. Il più delle volte arrivo leggermente in anticipo. Per me è indice di rispetto, ma credo di essere all'antica.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> puntualissima.arrivo sempre 10 minuti prima e finisco per aspettare...però sapevo che gli inglesi in fatto di puntualità sono impeccabili....luogo comune?


Non è inglese bensì estone. Non l'ho mai vista in orario una volta.


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Siete puntuali?!
> 
> ho appena ricevuto un messaggio dicente: sono desolata, avrò mezz'ora di ritardo. E cazzo non potevi dirmelo mezzoretta prima no!?


In costante ritardo e sempre di corsa :carneval:


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A meno che non succeda qualcosa di oggettivamente problematico - nel qual caso avverto appena posso - sono puntualissimo. Il più delle volte arrivo leggermente in anticipo. Per me è indice di rispetto, ma credo di essere all'antica.


Ma difatti io sono arrivato 12 minuti prima. E mi ha avvisato quando era già in ritardo di 5 minuti. Ma cazzo lo sai molto prima che sei in ritardo. Non sei ancora uscita di casa per prepararti quando dovresti essere in centro, ma avvisa cristo.
poi mi aspetto che la mezz'ora diventi un'ora come minimo.


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non è inglese bensì estone. Non l'ho mai vista in orario una volta.


stai aspettando elena? vabbe le donne spesso fanno tardi agli appuntamenti...vogliono farsi desiderare e poi si stara facendo bellissima per te


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

Puntualissima anche in anticipo praticamente sempre. Odio farmi aspettare.
Basta non aspettarla e vedi che la prossima volta é in orario.
É come quando ci sono le gite o i gruppi di escursione e la gente arriva tardi. Provare a lasciarli giù.
Primo appuntamento e ritarda? A me girerebbero a elica.
Oggi ho fatto un'escursione e avevamo l'autista che ci aspettava alle 16. Alle 16.30 ha chiuso le porte ed è partito lSciando due americani e 4 italiani giù. Ho esultato


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> stai aspettando elena? vabbe le donne spesso fanno tardi agli appuntamenti...vogliono farsi desiderare e poi si stara facendo bellissima per te


Non posso mettere la faccina che sbatte la testa per terra....


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> stai aspettando elena? vabbe le donne spesso fanno tardi agli appuntamenti...vogliono farsi desiderare e poi si stara facendo bellissima per te


Si, ma attendere mezz'ora mi fa girare i coglioni.


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso mettere la faccina che sbatte la testa per terra....


e che ho fatto? la metto io la faccina:sbatti:


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Puntualissima anche in anticipo praticamente sempre. Odio farmi aspettare.
> Basta non aspettarla e vedi che la prossima volta é in orario.
> É come quando ci sono le gite o i gruppi di escursione e la gente arriva tardi. Provare a lasciarli giù.
> Primo appuntamento e ritarda? A me girerebbero a elica.
> Oggi ho fatto un'escursione e avevamo l'autista che ci aspettava alle 16. Alle 16.30 ha chiuso le porte ed è partito lSciando due americani e 4 italiani giù. Ho esultato


No, non è la prima volta che usciamo. Ma tanto ho capito che non c'è niente da fare. Era sempre in ritardo anche al lavoro


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e che ho fatto? la metto io la faccina:sbatti:


Grazie
Tu nulla ma l'idea di arrivare tardi per farmi desiderare non mi é msi venuta e la trova ridicola e mancante di rispetto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> No, non è la prima volta che usciamo. Ma tanto ho capito che non c'è niente da fare. Era sempre in ritardo anche al lavoro


E allora vuol dire che ti va bene non ti lamentare


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

Ehm... E farlo aspettare venti minuti?
E' ancora accettabile?
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ehm... E farlo aspettare venti minuti?
> E' ancora accettabile?
> :carneval::carneval:


Una volta
La seconda non mi trovi
Tutte noi sappiamo quanto tempo ci vuole per prepararci e si calcola l'imprevisto. Se si vuole si arriva puntuali


----------



## giorgiocan (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> No, non è la prima volta che usciamo. Ma tanto ho capito che non c'è niente da fare. Era sempre in ritardo anche al lavoro


Guarda, la mia ormai ex è uguale. Anche a me fa girare i coglioni parecchio. Prova a farglielo notare con fermezza. Informala che la prossima volta (per quanto ti lusinghi che ci tenga a farsi bella per i vostri appuntamenti), l'appuntamento sarà...con se stessa.


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> Tu nulla ma l'idea di arrivare tardi per farmi desiderare non mi é msi venuta e la trova ridicola e mancante di rispetto


e lo sone conosco di tipe cosi.....dopo 1 ora per scegliere cosa mettersi e un altra ora per truccarsi decidono anche di far tardi per farsi desiderare! non è uscita è un calvario:unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Una volta
> La seconda non mi trovi*
> Tutte noi sappiamo quanto tempo ci vuole per prepararci e si calcola l'imprevisto. Se si vuole si arriva puntuali


Ne terrò conto :saggio:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ne terrò conto :saggio:


Ahahah


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e lo sone conosco di tipe cosi.....dopo 1 ora per scegliere cosa mettersi e un altra ora per truccarsi decidono anche di *far tardi per farsi desiderare*! non è uscita è un calvario:unhappy:


Questo però non è concepibile :racchia:
Ritardare di proposito e non per "talento naturale" come me...  la gente non sta bene... :sonar:


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

Si, io sono molto puntuale.
Arrivo all'ora esatta o anche prima. 

Mi capita di essere in ritardo quando esco con mio marito, visto che lui purtroppo è un ritardatario cronico... almeno negli appuntamenti "vita privata".

Ad altri tipi di appuntamenti ufficiali (lavoro, visite mediche) arriva sempre in larghissimo anticipo.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Siete puntuali?!
> 
> ho appena ricevuto un messaggio dicente: sono desolata, avrò mezz'ora di ritardo. E cazzo non potevi dirmelo mezzoretta prima no!?



Costantemente in ritardo...
avviso con largo ritardo di essere in ridardo...
non amo la puntualità mi mettono ansia le persone puntuali 
Guardo poco l'orologio già tanto che so che giorno è...


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

io non sono ritardatario, sono OTTIMISTA: penso sempre "ce la farò, ce la farò". 

In generale, allorquando è possibile, ammortizzo il tutto fissando appuntamenti tipo "21-21,30", che dannò l'idea dell'elasticità, ecco......


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io non sono ritardatario, sono OTTIMISTA: penso sempre "ce la farò, ce la farò".
> 
> In generale, allorquando è possibile, ammortizzo il tutto fissando appuntamenti tipo "21-21,30", che dannò l'idea dell'elasticità, ecco......



ciccio se lo dai a me l'appuntamento col cazzo che mi fai aspettare.
giusto se sei una stra topa ti aspetto.


se mi trovo con gli amici e mi fanno aspettare mezz'ora...mi pagano da bere per tutta la sera, e caro gli costa.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Io metto l'orologio avanti di 3-4 minuti e la sveglia di 10 minuti 

Se c'è l'imprevisto chiamo, e per tempo...


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ciccio se lo dai a me l'appuntamento col cazzo che mi fai aspettare.
> giusto se sei una stra topa ti aspetto.
> 
> 
> se mi trovo con gli amici e mi fanno aspettare mezz'ora...mi pagano da bere per tutta la sera, e caro gli costa.


beh, ma se ti dico 21-21,30, e tu alle 20,58 sei già lì, mica è colpa mia. Il ritardo scatta dalle 21,35 (al netto degli orologi non sincronizzati...)


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, ma se ti dico 21-21,30, e tu alle 20,58 sei già lì, mica è colpa mia. Il ritardo scatta dalle 21,35 (al netto degli orologi non sincronizzati...)


si buona notte.....

9-9:30....

a questo punto facciamo dalle 8 alle 10 così siamo sicuro di non arrivare in ritardo!
non fare il birbantello


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

Non sono un maniaco della puntualità, ma odio fortemente chi ha una concezione del tempo tutta sua. 

Ho un amico così. Con lui non esiste il quarto d'ora accademico. Con lui esiste il TreQuartiDOraQuandoSeiFortunato accademico.

Dialogo tipico: Parto da casa dopo la partita.

La partita è finita da più di un'ora e lui non si vede.

Lo chiami: Me stavo a sentì le interviste ora parto. 

Malimortacci tua potessi morì subito co no sbocco de sangue (gli voglio bene )

Un classico.

Un'altra volta dovevamo andare alla festa della musica a Lanuvio. Più di un'ora e mezza di ritardo. Chi doveva venire con noi ovviamente ha fatto altro. Se ritrovamo come due coglioni a Lanuvio con i musicanti che stanno mettendo a posto gli strumenti.

Lui è sicuramente in grado di arrivare tardi anche al suo funerale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Per un attimo ho temuto che si parlasse di ritardi del ciclo. Meno male, va. Quelli sì che sono gravi.


----------



## Eliade (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Siete puntuali?!
> 
> ho appena ricevuto un messaggio dicente: sono desolata, avrò mezz'ora di ritardo. E cazzo non potevi dirmelo mezzoretta prima no!?


Perennemente in ritardo. Chi mi conosce shifta l'incontro di almeno 15 minuti....sempre. :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Siete puntuali?!
> 
> ho appena ricevuto un messaggio dicente: sono desolata, avrò mezz'ora di ritardo. E cazzo non potevi dirmelo mezzoretta prima no!?


Dipende dal tipo di appuntamento. Se è per lavoro sono puntualissimo al millesimo, se è per altro dipende.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non sono un maniaco della puntualità, ma odio fortemente chi ha una concezione del tempo tutta sua.
> 
> Ho un amico così. Con lui non esiste il quarto d'ora accademico. Con lui esiste il TreQuartiDOraQuandoSeiFortunato accademico.
> 
> ...


vabbè, così è un'esagerazione.
In questi casi estremi: io dico agli altri "andate, APPENA POSSO VI RAGGIUNGO"...amen...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

io sono sempre molto puntuale. non mi piace far aspettare, ne mi piace fare l entrata alla sofia vergara 
mi piace anzi essere li qualche minuto prima, cosi faccio il punto della situazione. anche a lavoro arrivo sempre prima.
in compenso sono circondata da persone ritardatarie.


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ciccio se lo dai a me l'appuntamento col cazzo che mi fai aspettare.
> *giusto se sei una stra topa ti aspetto.*
> 
> 
> se mi trovo con gli amici e mi fanno aspettare mezz'ora...mi pagano da bere per tutta la sera, e caro gli costa.


Eh no!

I puntuali non devono aspettare, punto!!!  

Comunque non sei l'unico a perdersi per un pelo pubico, io pure quando andai in Sardegna a trovare il mio ex amante, l'ho aspettato per DUE ORE a Olbia perchè, poverino, aveva avuto un imprevisto con il surgelatore del suo negozio...

Pensa che cogliona 

Più di un mese fa, quando ero in luna di miele, mi scrisse un messaggio che a lui piaceva la donna molto disponibile, quasi schiava. E io gli dissi: "con me saresti cascato male, mi sono pentita pure di averti aspettato e di essere rimasta nonostante non mi hai portata un solo giorno al mare!" 
Mi ha risposto con una faccina triste.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh no!
> 
> I puntuali non devono aspettare, punto!!!
> 
> ...



il sardo vero? ti scrive ancora?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh no!
> 
> I puntuali non devono aspettare, punto!!!
> 
> ...


deficiente.

per il pelo si fa di tutto comunque.

ma di tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> deficiente.
> 
> per il pelo si fa di tutto comunque.
> 
> ma di tutto.


No. Affatto.


----------



## JON (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *Siete puntuali?!*
> 
> ho appena ricevuto un messaggio dicente: sono desolata, avrò mezz'ora di ritardo. E cazzo non potevi dirmelo mezzoretta prima no!?


In genere si, ma dipende anche dall'appuntamento.
Ad esempio, cena formale, di cui non mi interessa granchè, è probabile che non vado puntuale, calcolo i tempi effettivi affinché la cena inizi.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Affatto.


io ho sempre fatto di tutto allora...
mettiamola così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Affatto.



Quoto. Per il cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Costantemente in ritardo...
> avviso con largo ritardo di essere in ridardo...
> non amo la puntualità mi mettono ansia le persone puntuali
> Guardo poco l'orologio già tanto che so che giorno è...


Ma infatti...
Ma ti ho sempre giuocata...
dandoti appuntamenti sballati di due ore no?
Se voglio che ci sentiamo alle 20, ti dico chiamami alle 18 e vualà...


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Siete puntuali?!
> 
> ho appena ricevuto un messaggio dicente: sono desolata, avrò mezz'ora di ritardo. E cazzo non potevi dirmelo mezzoretta prima no!?


io sono sempre puntualissima, pure in anticipo


----------



## lunaiena (29 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Ma ti ho sempre giuocata...
> dandoti appuntamenti sballati di due ore no?
> Se voglio che ci sentiamo alle 20, ti dico chiamami alle 18 e vualà...


ciao Conte
lo sai che mi manchi 
mi manca in po esere giuocata...

Sei stato nei miei sogni erotici
ip ero Eva tu Adamo 
un serpente arrapato però il frutto del 
peccato era una banana
ti racconto
poi ora sto in bagno che nonostante 
la supposta di glicerina non riesco ad evacuare
ciauzz


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ciao Conte
> lo sai che mi manchi
> mi manca in po esere giuocata...
> 
> ...




cristo!


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per un attimo ho temuto che si parlasse di ritardi del ciclo. Meno male, va. Quelli sì che sono gravi.


anch'io! fino a quando non ho letto pensavo che LDS stesse per diventare papà. ...poi ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo


----------



## sienne (29 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

in linea di massima sono puntuale. Per alcune cose, puntualissima. 
Ma come tutto, dipende ... a certe riunioni famigliari arrivo costantemente in ritardo ... 

Poi, i ritardi ci possono stare, secondo me. I contrattempi non sono sempre calcolabili ... 


sienne


----------



## passante (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io non sono ritardatario, sono OTTIMISTA: penso sempre "ce la farò, ce la farò".
> 
> ......


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Non so perché ma mi aspetto un drin di ritardo da un momento all'altro


----------



## passante (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Non so perché ma mi aspetto un drin di ritardo da un momento all'altro


solo dopo che sarà già in ritardo


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ciao Conte
> lo sai che mi manchi
> mi manca in po esere giuocata...
> 
> ...


Luna ma quello è il Lunetto ? 

Opera d'Arte


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A meno che non succeda qualcosa di oggettivamente problematico - nel qual caso avverto appena posso - sono puntualissimo. Il più delle volte arrivo leggermente in anticipo. Per me è indice di rispetto, ma credo di essere all'antica.


Sono all'antica come te.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ciao Conte
> lo sai che mi manchi
> mi manca in po esere giuocata...
> 
> ...


Non scrivere ciauzz che mi inalbero...
Potresti provare a intingere la suppostina
nell'acido nitrico l'effettone è assicurato....

Comunque i ritardi nelle risoluzioni nella musica di Bach sono...una roba...


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> il sardo vero? ti scrive ancora?


No, l'ho mandato a quel paese.

Le poche volte che ci scrivevamo mi metteva tristezza e non ho digerito che una volta, velatamente, abbia tentato di sminuirmi. 

Gli ho detto che è un ottuso confinato in un paesino che non vede al di là del suo naso. 
Mi ha risposto ironicamente "grazie".

Dopo qualche giorno di silenzio gli ho chiesto gentilmente di cancellare ogni mia foto dal suo profilo perché non volevo ci fosse più traccia della mia presenza nella sua vita. Non lo ha fatto e mi ha bloccato. Gli ho scritto da un altro profilo che è un poveraccio e di aver fatto bene a mollarlo perché uno come lui le persone le porta solo in basso. Gli ho augurato di ricevere tutto quello che lui non dà agli altri. Addio.

Le foto le ho segnalate e dopo qualche giorno Facebook le ha cancellate.


Non credo proprio si farà più sentire.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> deficiente.
> 
> per il pelo si fa di tutto comunque.
> 
> ma di tutto.


Lui che mi ha fatto aspettare o io che sono rimasta lì invece di andare via?

Non sono molto d'accordo, secondo me solo per amore si dovrebbero fare certe cose.


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2014)

Chiaramente in anticipo di 10 minuti, sicuramente sarà in ritardo e mi toccherà aspettare.

per fortuna mi sono messo il maglione perché comincia a fare freddo.


----------

